# Problem getting Better Bottle Carboys



## jgmann67 (Apr 20, 2015)

Anyone know what's going on? I've been to three LHBS's and they're all having problems getting the plastic carboys in stock. I need two more...


----------



## skhnmh (Apr 25, 2015)

We have lots of HDPE IntelliTanks available and are offering free handles for them through the rest of the month. www.catalyst-manufacturing.com.


----------



## dralarms (Apr 25, 2015)

You're kidding, right?


----------



## ceeaton (Apr 25, 2015)

Talked with my LHBS shop today. I guess Better Bottle is having issues with broken equipment that makes the bottles. They had no clue when they'd be shipping again. 

Oh well, there's always glass carboys.


----------



## pjd (Apr 25, 2015)

Another great reason to go to glass!


----------



## bkisel (Apr 26, 2015)

Do an internet search on "The Bubbler - 6 gallon". I've got two and they're pretty much the same as the two BB I have. Never measured but I think my Bubblers might hold just a bit over 6 gallons (not a whole lot like my "23L" Italian glass carboys) whereas my BBs seem to be right at 6 gallons.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 26, 2015)

I broke down and bought glass carboy. I like it fine. Just worried that it's going to slip and break into a ga-jillion pieces.

There is another maker, and they are cheaper than the BB.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 26, 2015)

jgmann67 said:


> I broke down and bought glass carboy. I like it fine. Just worried that it's going to slip and break into a ga-jillion pieces.



Do yourself a favor and get one of these: (for example, at http://www.highgravitybrew.com/store/pc/Carboy-Handle-for-3-5-and-6-gallon-p544.htm)


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 26, 2015)

jgmann67 said:


> I broke down and bought glass carboy. I like it fine. Just worried that it's going to slip and break into a ga-jillion pieces.
> 
> There is another maker, and they are cheaper than the BB.



Along with Paul's idea with the handle, you can always set them in a milk crate for easy moving of them.


----------



## jgmann67 (Apr 26, 2015)

They have the carry handle and a strap system at my LHBS. I will grab something the next time I'm there. I also like the milk crate idea. 

I was going to start collecting those and tying them together for a home bottle racking system.


----------



## gaboy (Apr 26, 2015)

ceeaton said:


> Talked with my LHBS shop today. I guess Better Bottle is having issues with broken equipment that makes the bottles. They had no clue when they'd be shipping again.
> 
> Oh well, there's always glass carboys.



And this winter Better Bottle manufacture said their problem was not being able to ship because of the weather? I'd say this outfit has problems and trying to live on excuses!


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 26, 2015)

Luva Bella's has plenty of Better Bottles. I only use glass and I have handles on everyone of them.


----------



## ChateauRogue (Jun 25, 2015)

Has anyone heard anything recently about when Better Bottle will be selling 6 gal. carboys again? I sent them an email about a month ago, but never heard anything back.

Josh


----------



## wineinmd (Jun 25, 2015)

I don't know if you are talking about buying them directly from the manufacturer, but if you look around you can find an online retailer that has stock. I probably sound like I'm promoting them, but I've had great success with Brew & Wine Supply and they show them in stock. If you buy 2 you qualify for free shipping.

Slighty OT, but I try not to order from Northern Brewer or Midwest Supply if I can help it. They are essentially the same company and they sell a glass Big Mouth Bubbler that has shown to be dangerous due to manufacturing issues and failed to acknowledge it. There are some gruesome injuries from them from normal use. They also filter product reviews, which is why you see almost no products with less than 4 stars.


----------



## ChateauRogue (Jun 25, 2015)

Thanks Wineinmd, I ordered them from there today!


----------



## Avantjour (Jun 25, 2015)

*Better Boys...*

I too, was having trouble getting Better Boy carboys. 

Ended up purchasing a Vintage carboy, good but not a Better Boy.

So this is the direction I'm going now. 

Purchased from More Beer.

Speidel HDPE Fermenter / Carboy - 30L - 7.9 gal

It will be in on the last day of this month.


----------

